
Chrome is more than a browser, it let you play games even offline - ausjke
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=462221
======
ausjke
Found out kids are constantly playing that game when wifi was disabled so they
can focus on studying for a while, Google is absolutely evil(for god sake they
removed that term and slogan recently), in that it makes chrome like a game
console to get kids addicted to its platform, even when they are offline.

While firefox does not do this, it has addons that copies the same idea from
chrome.

Browser is a browser, not an offline game console, darn it.

~~~
ggggtez
Gotta admit, I never thought I'd hear someone try to spin including an offline
easter egg as "being evil".

I guess you probably also think that Windows 95 was downright diabolical for
including not just one, but several games that can be played instead of doing
homework.

~~~
ausjke
it's frustrating when kids have to use browser for their homework while game
is readily available all the time. kids unlike adults, is hard to focus when
distractions are so easy to access, especially games.

the only way out might be a thin client environment with opera as the browser,
in fact, i just downloaded opera, have not touched it for years.

------
ggggtez
(2015)

